# Whats the deal with pro-hormones?



## curbsidestudios (Nov 26, 2010)

Of course I researched it and its all negative negative negative. I kinda want the low-down. From people who use them. I mean, alcohol can kill your liver and people still do it. What is it compared to that?


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 26, 2010)

I take Methyl 1-D and I don't have any sides (but it doesn't do all that much either...)


----------



## braveand (Nov 27, 2010)

What's your goal?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 27, 2010)

Its dangerous to cross the street. You could die in a wreck going to the grocery store. Nothing is without its risks. There are lots of precautions to take while on prohormones that will minimize any negative side effects and maximize the positive ones. Do some research and learn how to do that and you will be just fine when taking PH's or real gear.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2010)

curbsidestudios said:


> Of course I researched it and its all negative negative negative. I kinda want the low-down. From people who use them. I mean, alcohol can kill your liver and people still do it. What is it compared to that?



which compounds are you asking about?
1-Andro Rx is not liver toxic at all.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Nov 29, 2010)

my best advice I can give for you, or anyone looking to use anabolic/androgenic compounds would be to purchase a copy of anabolics 9th edition by William Llewellyn, and read through this.

it will be the best investment you can make if you really want to look into using aas/ph.

there is no shortcut to learning about these compounds, they can be used safely, and with great success, but they can also be abused, and cause permanent, life threatining conditions.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 29, 2010)

i've heard prohormones can turn you gay


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 29, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i've heard prohormones can turn you gay



OMG!!! Im stopping my cycle right now and starting PCT.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Nov 30, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i've heard prohormones can turn you gay


 
my wife was right!


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 1, 2010)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> my best advice I can give for you, or anyone looking to use anabolic/androgenic compounds would be to purchase a copy of anabolics 9th edition by William Llewellyn, and read through this.



or you can look around on this site hard enough. there used to be a free copy linked somewhere. they may have taken it down but i had it downloaded on my desktop for the longest time and didn't pay a DIME BTCHES


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pro hormones are in my opinion a waste of time, just get at the real stuff.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 1, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> or you can look around on this site hard enough. there used to be a free copy linked somewhere. they may have taken it down but i had it downloaded on my desktop for the longest time and didn't pay a DIME BTCHES


 
this is a more affordable option for sure.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 2, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i've heard prohormones can turn you gay



That explains the weird dreams I've been having about Mark Wahlberg lately. Damn you Halodrol.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> Pro hormones are in my opinion a waste of time, just get at the real stuff.



there is "real stuff" that is legal! Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Anabolic (Superdrol Dymethazine)


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 2, 2010)

Prince said:


> there is "real stuff" that is legal! Super-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Anabolic (Superdrol Dymethazine)



i dont consider a superdrol clone "real stuff"


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 2, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> i dont consider a superdrol clone "real stuff"


 
this statement officiall makes you a dumbass in my book for 2 reasons, well, 3.

Reason 1: Super dmz is not a superdrol clone, it is a dimethazine, aka mebolazine clone, and also an active oral anabolic steroid previously used in the past for medical applications (by the french i believe).

Reason 2: Superdrol is, just like the oral steroid above, a real oral methylated steroid. it's compound name is methyldrostanolone. or, di methyl dht if you want. dehydrotestosterone (dht, testosterone that has interacted with the 5 alpha reductase enzyme and become it's 5a reduced metabolite) methylated in the 2a position, and 17a position for increased oral availability.

Reason 3: you do not know anything about steroids obviously, but yet feel knowledgable enough to state an oral anbolic/androgenic steroid is not a real anabolic androgenic steroid.

 I know, your world just shattered. steroids sold as supplements. crazy.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> i dont consider a superdrol clone "real stuff"



Really? It's not an SD clone, it's an anabolic steroid called Dimethazine.


*Dimethazine Explained*
_by heavyiron_ _ 

Super-DMZ Rx, a brand name of Dimethazine is two steroid molecules bound  together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the  two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone  (Superdrol) Therefore Super DMZ does not contain Superdrol but once  broken down it is similar as far as I can tell. 

Dimethazine was a prescribed steroid at one time therefore we have human  trials in which this steroid was used. This medication has been around  since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold  under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral  Masterone (drostanolone propionate). I am reading published reports that  Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating  of 210. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or  progestational activity. The reason I feel this is not identical to  Superdrol is because Superdrol has a different androgenic/anabolic  rating of 20/400 respectively. However Dimethazine is a strong steroid. 

Dimethazine is an oral c-17alpha alkylated steroid that is liver toxic  to a degree. Note that in studies administering 20mg per day to patients  for 45-95 days, dimethazine was shown to induce modest to moderate  bilirubinemia (excess bilirubin in the blood, indicative of hepatic  stress) in close to 50% of patients. Approximately 25% of the patients  noticed substantial increases in serum transaminases. These results  suggest this steroid has significant hepatoxicity and should therefore  be limited to shorter durations of use. 

Super-DMZ Rx is a potent steroid that should illicit solid gains in lean  body mass with little water or fat gain depending on diet. Most men can  tolerate between 10-20 mg daily for 6-8 weeks however more  adventuresome users may use up to 40mg daily for shorter durations like  3-4 weeks. 

Because of the liver toxicity of Dimethazine I strongly recommend using  liver supporting supplements such as Liv 52 or milk thistle before and  during administration of this steroid. Proper hydration is also  recommended to lower stress on organs. Alcohol and other liver stressing  medications like acetaminophen should be avoided during Dimethazine  administration. Oral steroids often times negatively effect lipids  therefore lipid supporting supplements should also be employed such as  omega 3 fish oils, fiber and plant sterols. High blood pressure is  another concern so that should be monitored regularly. 

Super-DMZ rx is currently available for purchase without a prescription.  How long this steroid will be distributed is unknown. 

Chemical Name(s): 17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine 








*About Dymethazine:* 

In only 4 years since the Pro-Hormone ban of 2005 countless products  have claimed to be as strong as or even stronger than the over the  counter hormones once sold. After considerable time, energy, and  research performed by i-Force's product formulation team, we are proud  to announce the hormonal product everyone has been waiting for. 

Featuring unheard of anabolic and myotropic effects, Dymethazine was  compared to Methyltestosterone, Oxymethalone, Androstanazole and  Testosterone Propionate in their protein-anabolic activity. Dymethazine  was shown to have the HIGHEST myotropic (muscle building) effects out of  any of the previously named steroids (Methyl-Test, Anadrol, Winstrol,  and Testosterone Propionate)! In addition to this, it also displayed an  ability to induce a higher rate of Nitrogen retention than  Methyl-Test.(1) 

In another study performed on Dymethazine, patients were administered  Dymethazine for 45+ days. Liver values did not change for 50% of  patients, while the other 50% noticed only modest to moderate increases  in liver values(2). So, Dymethazine can increase liver values, however  nowhere near the current methyl monsters on the market today. This means  Dymethazine can be run for 4-6 weeks without the need of expensive  liver support supplements. 

Hormonal products that give huge strength/weight gains are usually  associated with watery or wet gains due to large amounts of  aromatization resulting in high levels of estrogen in the body. Too much  estrogen can cause severe bloating, fat gain, and even potential growth  problems. Dymethazine features 0% ability to aromatize and expresses an  extremely weak androgenic activity (3). This means Dymethazine will  produce intense gain, has very little to no liver impact, and will cause  absolutely no estrogen related side effects. 

Move beyond the pro-hormones of yesterday, and step into the future of  Designer Steroids with Dymethazine. Consume 1-3 capsules, evenly spaced  throughout the day. Do not use Dymethazine for longer than 6 weeks.  Immediately begin PCT dosing protocol upon finishing Dymethazine. Wait  at least 90 days before running Dymethazine again. 

 Referrences
1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field.  Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter,  Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38  988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable.  CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS
2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and  its effect on hepatic function. Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana.  Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963), 16(5), 553-604. Journal language  unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656 CAPLUS
3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. De  Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti, D.; Lupo, C.;  Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan, Archivio di Scienze  Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN: ASBIAL ISSN:  0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN 1964:46973  CAPLUS  


*Comparisons with methyltest, winny, anadrol and test prop showed  better mytropic effect on the castrates with methylmasteron.* 

Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. 

Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter,  Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38  988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable.  CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS 

*Abstract* 

Dimethazine (I), 2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine, was  compared to methyltestosterone, oxymethalone, androstanazole and  testosterone propionate in its protein-anabolic activity. The tests were  made on castrated rats with a single hypodermic injection of 250 , on  young male and female rats with increasing daily oral doses from 100 to  1000 for 30 days, and on adult male rats with daily oral doses of 1000  for 25 days. It was shown that I did not interfere with the growth of  young animals; that adult rats treated with I gained, on an av., 20 g.  more in wt. than the controls; and that I had a greater myotropic effect  on castrates than the other steroids, and induced a higher N retention  than methyltestosterone in adult males.  

*Little to no progestenic/estrogenic activity...* 

Biological determination of the secondary hormonal activities of  dimethazine. 

Lupo, C.; Matscher, R.; Ruggieri, P. De. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter,  Milan., Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962),  38 990-4. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable.  CAN 58:34624 AN 1963:34624 CAPLUS 

*Abstract* 

Expts. with rats and rabbits showed that dimethazine,  2,17-dimethyl-5-androstan-17-ol-3,3'-azine has, in contrast to its  protein-anabolic properties, practically no estrogenic, progestational,  and corticoid activity. Similarly, it has no effect on liver glycogen,  and no antiinflammatory action on the anaphylactoid edema.  

*Here is an abstract where females took 20mg for 45+ days...and it  appears that less than half had any liver issues.* 

Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its  effect on hepatic function. 

Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana. Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963),  16(5), 553-604. Journal language unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656  CAPLUS 

*Abstract* 

Twenty mg. of dimethazine, an anabolizing steroid, was administered  daily for 45-95 days to 11 gynecological patients. More than 50% of the  cases showed no change in the bilirubinemia, the others showed modest to  moderate increases. The glutamic-oxalacetic and the glutamic-pyruvic  transaminases of the serum increased greatly in 3 patients. The albumins  concn. usually decreased in the course of the treatment, while the  globulins concn. did not change.  _


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 2, 2010)

never heard of the product but most shit you can buy legally is garbage


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 2, 2010)

im glad you feel this way, more for me!

they say, one mans trash is another mans treasure!


----------



## magichtid (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> never heard of the product but most shit you can buy legally is garbage


I

it's only legal as it hasnt been banned yet. Just because it hasn't been made illegal doesn't mean to say that it won't work.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> never heard of the product but most shit you can buy legally is garbage



Theres been plenty of legal PH's and steroids that have been great. Phera, Epi and Sdrol are just three of the many great DS and PH's that have been legal at one point or another. The 2005 ban eliminated some great ones. The 2009 eliminated Phera. The rest on the list were not even worth banning IMO. Dont know how Sdrol has survived!

Oh I negged you for opening your mouth and not knowing what you were talking about. If I dont know something, I try to keep it shut!


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Theres been plenty of legal PH's and steroids that have been great. Phera, Epi and Sdrol are just three of the many great DS and PH's that have been legal at one point or another. The 2005 ban eliminated some great ones. The 2009 eliminated Phera. The rest on the list were not even worth banning IMO. Dont know how Sdrol has survived!
> 
> Oh I negged you for opening your mouth and not knowing what you were talking about. If I dont know something, I try to keep it shut!



i know plenty about prohormones and aas

and i stand by saying that prohormones are garbage.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> i know plenty about prohormones and aas
> 
> and i stand by saying that prohormones are garbage.



no you don't, otherwise you would not make such an ignorant blanket statement.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Prince said:


> no you don't, otherwise you would not make such an ignorant blanket statement.



you dont see jay cutler taking superdrol lol


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 3, 2010)

Prince said:


> no you don't, otherwise you would not make such an ignorant blanket statement.



+1


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> you dont see jay cutler taking superdrol lol



That's right, he takes NO-Explode and True-Mass.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

11B said:


> That's right, he takes NO-Explode and True-Mass.



looks like u picked up some gyno frmo ur last run with superdrol lmao


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> you dont see jay cutler taking superdrol lol



first of all SD is not a pro-hormone its an anabolic steroid, secondly how do you know what orals he stacks? maybe he does use SD.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> you dont see jay cutler taking superdrol lol


 


11B said:


> That's right, he takes nano vapor hard core and True-Mass.


 

and dont forget about the jay cutler mass stack!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 3, 2010)

moarwhey123 said:


> looks like u picked up some gyno frmo ur last run with superdrol lmao



Once again you opened your fucking mouth spewing shit you dont know anything about! SHUT YOUR FUCKING CUM DUMPSTER YOU STUPID ASS ROCKET SURGEON! 

It is almost damn near impossible to get gyno off of Superdrol. Extremely lean and very dry gains. Superdrol is more powerful than most illegal steroids. I know lots of people that prefer to kick start a cycle with Superdrol over Dbol or Tbol. Tbol takes a bit itself to kick in and Dbol is really wet. Sdrol kicks in fast and is very dry. Take yo ass back to BB or AM!

Stop talking shit to my brother 11B.


----------



## gym66 (Dec 3, 2010)

superdrol is a extremely potent steroid. i do not use it because i do get a bad case of gyno every time i try and jump start my cycle with it. but i agree their has been a hell of alot of good legal steroid. m1t,1-ad 4-ad phapa, epi, s drol where all potent


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

no point in arguing i dont wanan go red.
just stating my opinion


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 3, 2010)

Fuck I meant to neg him and gave him good reps. All my brothers help me out and put him in the red!!!


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 3, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Fuck I meant to neg him and gave him good reps. All my brothers help me out and put him in the red!!!


damn bro really?


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 4, 2010)

all steroids are capable of various side effects d/t the hormonal disruption brought on by the exogenous hormone.

side effects be it (androgenic, estrogenic) will vary from person to person.

gyno is caused from a hormonal imbalence in the body. it takes alot more than just estrogen to grow boobs.

igf, gh, prolactin, ect.

having an opinion is fine moar, everyone has an opinion on things. what people are getting upset about is your blatant ignorance on the "fact" that the compounds you believe to be crap are somehow less potent than other more common, illegal steroids.

when in fact, they are all steroids, with various potencies.

anavar, trenbolone, testosterone, dianabol, anadrol, superdrol, pheraplex, epistane, these are all potent steroids, with various degrees of anabolic/androgenic effect.

with super dmz also being another oral methylated androgenic/anabolic steroid.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well said Eastwood.


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

If I understand the "prohormone" theory properly, I can explain it in a few sentences.  
1. they are close to steroids but a legal version....

.....need I say more.  People realize the benefits, despite the stigma in society over the name "steroids"...
......women can use "replacement hormone therapy" without shame, yet men are not allowed the same courtesty.  why?  our government likes to demonize STEROIDS given any application. .......did you know, incredibly ill women and men are required steroids to function, yet the name is still frowned upon.  Why?  our fda, dea.  thanks!  These are people so sick, they can't walk without medicine, but given steroids, they improve and can have a better quality of life, given their sick situation.  Not ALL people want to become like "Schwartzenegger"...hmmm a very successful governor now.  Do you really think he'd be where he is today, minus the bodybuilding & the steroids?....nope!  I can retroactively guarantee it.  

Ok, back to the topic: I believe pro-hormones are beneficial and may even pop positive as the "poppy seed" issue .... 
my closing question:  Why is it such a crime to seek and desire products that enhance one's physique and improve the quality of life???  hmmm


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 9, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> Why is it such a crime to seek and desire products that enhance one's physique and improve the quality of life???  hmmm



Because our government is getting too powerful! They think they know better than we do on how to take care of ourselves. Nancy Pelosi in San Francisco understands my life, my community and my state here in Oklahoma and Texas better than we do and she is going to ram laws through that she thinks we need!


----------

